# Looking for Someone In Houston



## TheLogan (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm looking for someone in Houston willing to help me out, maybe not in person, but to give me some information about good programs/classes or just some good pointers or locations to shoot. Thanks!

Logan


----------



## ThePhotoBinder (Sep 5, 2009)

Contact me or better yet we have a few meet up in Sugar Land "The Walnut Cafe" in Sugar Land every second Wed of the month.


----------



## fuglychick21 (Dec 26, 2009)

Downtown by the Hilton hotel there's a really neat park.  It has beautiful settings and really colorfull stuff.  You should check it out.  I have lived in Houston all my life and just found that out about a month ago.


----------

